# Tosin tuning



## 5656130 (Feb 20, 2011)

So i was watching an interview with Tosin Abasi and he said he his tuning has 

EBEADGBE so im wondering does he drop the F# down to a E like when you tune from standard to drop d or is it something diffrent


----------



## -42- (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, he drops the F# string to E.


----------



## 5656130 (Feb 20, 2011)

alright i was wondering if he didnt do anything weird when he tune to e like tuning it up instead of down


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah it's essentially drop E. Though I have heard of him using a flat tuning too.


----------



## Release_Rinzler (Feb 20, 2011)

how do you get rid of the flop in the dropped string?


----------



## Aerospace274 (Feb 20, 2011)

Get a thicker string. People around here like to use .080" strings on their RGA8's for Drop E, so an .080 is probably a good place to start.


----------



## 5656130 (Feb 20, 2011)

Release_Rinzler said:


> how do you get rid of the flop in the dropped string?


 
lol schecter puts the worst gauges on their guitars my F# is so loose and its in standard


----------



## Philligan (Feb 20, 2011)

5656130 said:


> lol schecter puts the worst gauges on their guitars my F# is so loose and its in standard



When I ordered my Damien 8 from DCGL it came stock with a .074. That may or may not be ideal, but it's a hell of a lot better than the .068s that Ibanez and ESP ship (or at least, _were_ shipping)


----------



## 5656130 (Feb 20, 2011)

Philligan said:


> When I ordered my Damien 8 from DCGL it came stock with a .074. That may or may not be ideal, but it's a hell of a lot better than the .068s that Ibanez and ESP ship (or at least, _were_ shipping)


 
.068? god i hate to imagine how floppy that is


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Feb 20, 2011)

Philligan said:


> When I ordered my Damien 8 from DCGL it came stock with a .074. That may or may not be ideal, but it's a hell of a lot better than the .068s that Ibanez and ESP ship (or at least, _were_ shipping)


damn that must be like tunig a six string to C or B using a set of .009s


----------



## 5656130 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dan_Vacant said:


> damn that must be like tunig a six string to C or B using a set of .009s


 
the guitarist in my band did that to his jackson with a floyd so i had to reset it up to drop d


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Feb 20, 2011)

5656130 said:


> the guitarist in my band did that to his jackson with a floyd so i had to reset it up to drop d


the lowest i can stand with .009 is drop c and i have one guitar wit ha floyd i had to reset it up two or three times cause i retuned it and when i changed to a .010


----------



## 5656130 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dan_Vacant said:


> the lowest i can stand with .009 is drop c and i have one guitar wit ha floyd i had to reset it up two or three times cause i retuned it and when i changed to a .010


 
yeah he had it in drop c because he thats what hes other band used to use but they went up to drop d because drop c wouldnt stay in tune judging from his guitar the only theory i have is that none of the guitars were set up properly for that tuning


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 21, 2011)

He tunes to EBDADGBE for CAFO.


----------



## 5656130 (Feb 21, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> He tunes to EBDADGBE for CAFO.


 
double drop tunings are so brutal!!! haha


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 22, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> He tunes to EBDADGBE for CAFO.



Thats an extension of the tuning he used in reflux - BDADGBE


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 24, 2011)

xwmucradiox said:


> Thats an extension of the tuning he used in reflux - BDADGBE


 
right on, and thats what bulb originally called "tosin tuning" so this thread was confusing to me


----------

